# Cycling clubs & groups?



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Just getting into road cycling and I'm looking for people to ride with. What's a good site to find rides and groups in the LA area (San Gabriel Valley specifically)?


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try Socalcycling website for info. There is the Rose Bowl ride in late afternoon (tue. & thur.) & Buds ride around Bonelli Park Wed. late afternoon. Both weekdays groups rides are seasonal and fast. They should have started up or start up soon with the time change. Both are about an hour long. 

Saturday morning there is the Montrose ride leaving from Descanso Gardens about 8:00 am and more joining in at trader joes in South Pasadena about 8:30 when the group gets there. It another fast ride with group split one for people going short and others going long in north covina area. Both groups finish at Sierra Madre downtown with the long ride coming in about 30min after the short group. There are a couple sprint points and few rolling/power hills on the route. Goes on every Saturday unless some bike race is in town. Cops love to pull the group for tickets at times.

There are lots of teams in the Pasadena area and few out in the San Dimas/Pomona area. so look around to find one where you fit in. Go to the local bike shops as they know the whats is going on as well. There are plenty of them.


----------

